# Northern Smelt



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

There have been some members interested in dipping in the Tawas/Oscoda area, we still have a few weeks...I just wanted to gauge the interest level. I will be getting up to date reports, and conducting some experimental dips myself as well. Best run of last year was the week ending April 28th....


jp


----------



## Yellowfin (Dec 8, 2001)

I'll be there. Gonna be up there anyway going for browns. My cottage is 30 miles west of yours; short drive.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

There should be some decent fishing during the daylight hours as well....
Check your PMs Yellow...
Shoes....get back with me...


jp


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

I'll be driving up when they start running as well. No cottage, but I wake up at night, so driving back isn't a problem.  I usually go by AuGres though.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

i'm in in april i have a place in oscoda. lets do it.


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

jp - Count me in. Looking forward to it. 

Welcome Deputy!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

My guess is that the last 2 weeks of April will be the most likely... As we get closer we can make plans...

jp


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Heading to Oscoda this weekend, I will be mostly focused on the Browns. I do plan to check out the smelt situation as well. I will update you. I will have my neighbor checking during the week so that we can time things...

jp


----------



## Yellowfin (Dec 8, 2001)

Awesome networking, gotta have it for smelt. Got my butt kicked the last two nights in a row in Port Huron; I need some revenge. No fish at all for me but some guys were getting a few.


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Called Wellman's and Singing Bridge - Both say no sign of smelt yet. Water too cold, with ice still on Foote Dam pond. Also, lake temp maps I have seen show surface water temps running in the mid to upper 30's. I think 40-42 degrees should trigger the start of some kind of action, though in recent years it hasn't lasted very long.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Talked with my neighbor today nothing yet...

Will have more to report on Monday...I dont expect it to start until next weekend???!!! But who knows with the weather this year...


jp


----------



## Yellowfin (Dec 8, 2001)

NEMich,

Check your PM's. Smelt fever!


----------



## outdoorsman69 (Dec 14, 2000)

so what is it guys? Dippin this weekend? I wouldnt mind a bucket full!!! Anybody got report from the beartrack or the bridge? If the reports are good will probably go this weekend maybe get to meet some of you guys finally.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I had a funeral put a crimp in my weekend plans. They were in Friday night according to my neighbor. I am still hoping that this last weekend in April will be the peak like last year. I will be out next weekend unless they run real heavy this week!

jp


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

They were getting some on Friday but not yet North of Ausable Point ...keeping my fingers crossed for this coming weekend.


jp


----------

